# Turkey



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

I have a 12 ga XXF choke shotgun. it takes 3 1/2 shells. What shot size would you reccomend and why? Thanks , Tom


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 11, 2010)

If your asking what size for yotes, I would recommend #4 buckshot. Make sure you can use it in your state. We can't use it here in Indiana, but thats what we
use up in Wisconsin for yotes and bobcats. Can't really tell you why except thats what some very experienced hunters told me to use. It really gets the job done.
We hunt up there with hounds, and the cats up there run circles like rabbits. Just be in the right place at the right time basically. For some reason they don't
tree up there, or very rarely. Just use my 223 here at home.


----------



## CGC Mitch (Feb 6, 2010)

If you are talking turkey go and get different loads get sizes 4,5,6, shot and pattern your gun even different companys shells will shoot different . I like to shoot 5's because they are like an in between as far as knockdown and amount of shot I shoot federal 3 .5 #5 with 2 oz dram that is what my gun shoots the best and it has done the trick . Hope this helps I also use a lead sled to pattern them because they will rock ya.


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

agree with CGC Mitch and will add, if you have the time pattern you gun with different tubes also they do make a difference.


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

I shoot a rem. 870 with a super full rem. Choke (factory). In 3.5" winchester #6 shot is awsome. Kick is rough. Wanted to get away from the kick and moved to the 2 3/4" # 6 winchester which did not pattern, but the 5's do an awsome pattern. Now i shoot the 3" #4's in the federal flight control shell and that set up is unreal at the pattern. Dont hold what i'm fixin to type as a fact because i cant remember the exact #'s but i think i put 28 pellets in the brain and neck bone of a turkey target at 35 yrds.
What i'm try'n to say is ---each shell type, shot size, choke type and type of gun will shoot different and all a hunter can do is shoot -- shoot --- shoot to find what works best for you and your gun, and dont be scared to try the 2 3/4" shells they kill just as dead.


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks folks for the input. I have been shootin a 20ga for years and got tired of passin up those 40 yd shots when he just sits there and won't come any closer. I hope the 12 ga solves that !


----------



## tkortright (Mar 9, 2010)

I would use 3'1/2'' remington 6 shot


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

buy 3 " shells .the 3 1/2 shells just pound your shoulder harder and they don't pattern as well in for inch as their 3" cousins..shotgun sports magazine did an article on it last year.what was interesting to me is that they said a 28 gauge is the most efficient load.for turkeys i shoot 5 shot copper plated.


----------



## Rem22-250 (Feb 26, 2010)

Good advice also I might add putting on a adjustable sight helped me get my pattern where I pointed the gun.


----------



## mjllag (Feb 19, 2010)

tjc 1230
I have had a lot of success on turkeys using Hevi-Shot #5's with an undertaker choke. I shoot a Benelli 12 ga. The Hevi-shot patterns really well in my gun and I am comfortable with taking shots out to 40 yds.
The best thing to do is buy a variety of loads and find one that your gun likes.


----------



## Axel (Mar 21, 2010)

[quote name='CGC Mitch']If you are talking turkey go and get different loads get sizes 4,5,6, shot and pattern your gun even different companys shells will shoot different . 
right on the money , i totaly agree


----------



## Axel (Mar 21, 2010)

I shot my turkey with a Rem. 870 shooting Win. Supeme Double X Magnum 3" loads w/6 shot


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Turkeys roost in the creek behind my house but I don't hunt them. I took one years ago and it was absolutely was the stinkingest thing I ever cleaned. Broke me from taking up another hobby.


----------

